# s'effeuiller



## giuseppegg

Bonjour, ce matin je suis resté pas mal de temps à me demander si j'ai effectivement bien compris
le sens de la phrase qui suit, et qui me donne du fil à retordre; la construction de l'ensemble me semble
un peu compliqué, surtout là où l'on trouve la litote (moins directe ecc.). Je commence à me dire que
le sens n'est pas trop clair. Et que le caractère ambigu de cette suite d'images depends entièrement de
la compréhension de la valeur (figurée?) du verbe "s'effeuiller". 

"il [un psy qui couche avec ses patientes] ironisait sur le fanatisme
de la jeunesse pour battre en brèche ma défense. Et moi, *qui m'effeulliais sur le divan*
pour éviter une approche moins directe du sujet, en avais conçu une certaine déception. De la
déception puis cet enfant, ..." (le personnage va accoucher, et le père de l'enfant est le psy, le Docteur méchant).

Trésor: il y a un sens figuré qui ne fait pas l'affaire (3. P. métaph. ou au fig., LITT. Détruire progressivement. Le temps effeuille nos illusions. Synon. anéantir).
Et puis je songe à l'image très poétique de la fleur qui perd ses petales, et donc la métaphore serait très mièvre, si l'on veut, mais
je songe aussi au sens argotique:
1. s'effeuiller  
¶ Se déhabiller, faire un strip-tease
2. s'effeuiller  
¶ Se masturber (fém.)

Merci, j'attends quelques suggestions, merci à tous - G


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

Je pense qu'il convient ici de comprendre le verbe "s'effeuiller" comme "se présenter sans la moindre forme de dissimulation", c'est-à-dire encore _se mettre à nu_. Cela rejoint donc la métaphore du strip-tease, qui est elle-même dérivée du phénomène végétal survenant à l'automne pour certaines espèces.

Il est vrai que l'exposition qui peut avoir lieu dans le cadre formel d'une (_psych_)analyse peut être perçu comme un acte de dévoilement intime, parfois même poussé assez loin.


----------



## giuseppegg

voilà, je songeais précisement à cela. Pour rendre les trois éléments, je pense que le mieux est effectivement d'utiliser un équivalent italien qui correspondrait à 

"se présenter sans la moindre forme de dissimulation", c'est-à-dire encore _se mettre à nu.

Merci, c'est parfait. Merci G_


----------



## SergueiL

D'après le contexte, "effeuiller" semble signifier ici "se déshabiller", non pas pour un strip-tease mais pour un rapport sexuel. La formule est un brin désinvolte, peut-être une façon de dire : "Moi qui cédais facilement à ses désirs..."


----------



## giuseppegg

oui, parce que elle ne demande qu'a le séduire, parce que elle tombe amoureuse à la fac, amoureuse de lui qui est son prof, au début.
Et puis, quand elle arrive à obtenir un rdv dans un cafè et une suite de rencontres dans son cabinet, elle commence à s'illusionner ecc.
Et donc elle céde volontiers, comme tu le dis. Cet auteur cherche à obtenir des effets de style particuliers. Je ne sais jamais qu'est-ce que
cela donne, comme dans ce cas-là, par exemple. Merci SergueiL, resolutif et decisif à ton tout, comme d'habitude, merci G


----------



## snarkhunter

Oui : à la relcture, c'est plutôt ainsi que je comprendrais la phrase, effectivement.

Toutefois, ce qui reste flou, car non présenté dans l'extrait, c'est la "défense" dont il pourrait bien être question ici, ainsi que le "sujet" vis-à-vis duquel cette personne souhaitait éviter une approche directe. Bref, nous manquons un peu de contexte.

Ce que je serais tenté de comprendre à présent, c'est que cette personne avait finalement choisi la voie du sexe avec son thérapeute pour éviter d'avoir à s'exprimer sur l'objet réel des problèmes l'ayant amenée à entreprendre une thérapie. Cela, de façon probablement inconsciente aussi. En gros : elle n'offrait guère que son corps, pour éviter de révéler en séance le fond de son subconscient.


----------



## Nanon

C'est aussi ce que j'allais dire, Snarkhunter ; et donc, je n'ai pas continué mon post initialement prévu. Par l'usage même du verbe _s'effeuiller,_ la patiente ne se met pas dans la position de quelqu'un qui _cède _mais bien dans celle de quelqu'un qui _se livre à un déshabillage _(fût-il métaphorique, dans le contexte analytique) poussé, et qui en use éventuellement comme stratégie (de séduction ou d'évitement de l'objet de la thérapie, de la névrose qui l'amène chez le psy).


----------



## giuseppegg

... vous avez raison: cette allusion à une voie "plus directe" (=eviter ... moins directe=choisir ... plus directe)
renvoie à l'attitude du psy à son égard:

*Mais si je formulais quelque [sic] (?) objection, armée des convictions de mon âge et des principes qu’on m'enseignait à la faculté, il ironisait sur le fanatisme de la jeunesse pour battre en brèche ma défense.* Et moi, qui m'effeullais sur le divan pour éviter une approche moins directe du sujet, en aviez conçu une certaine déception. De la déception puis cet enfant ecc.

Avant il est question d'une autre attitude du psy (il s'agit là d'un récit un peu satyrique, où les psy son representés sous cette lumière...) (la narration ici est à la deuxième personne):

Délaissé par son épouse, Jacques avait une bien maigre expérience de l'amour. Vous vous rappelez avec tendresse ses doigts potelés furetant dans vos échancrures, osant à peine s'aventurer. Non, le docteur n'était pas très à l'aise avec les femmes, tout juste avait-il connu quelques patientes en finn de cure, lorsque l'ennui devenait tel qu'on en
venait à se jeter l'un sur l'autre, histoire de faire quelque chose. Il avait observé que cette technique accélérait sensiblement la résolution du transfert. Après trois semaines, on se voyait de moins en moins, et plus du tout au bout de deux mois.

Merci Nanon, merci à tous pour vos précision. Je profite de votre courtoisie, G


----------



## Nanon

Quelque objection : une objection quelconque.
Récit satirique ou... satyrique ? Remarquez, avec un tel couple patiente-analyste, on peut s'attendre à tout !


----------



## giuseppegg

mon français laisse à désirer, n'est-ce pas? Et comment trouvez-vous le tout? Un peu fou, n'est-ce pas? Voilà que cette nuance que
je voyais dans l'emploi de "s'effeuiller" se précise, grâce à vous. Elle fait cela pour se "défendre", oui, mais on ne comprends pas bien par
rapport à quoi; ou, pour mieux dire... cet autre verbe a, à son tour, des multiples nuances - d'après vos remarques... merci G


----------



## snarkhunter

giuseppegg said:


> Elle fait cela pour se "défendre", oui, mais on ne comprends pas bien par
> rapport à quoi


Ah... mais, au contraire : la raison en est on ne peut plus claire, justement !
En psychanalyse, ce phénomène est ce qu'on appelle la "résistance".

Au lieu de mettre des mots sur son mal - ce à quoi son esprit faisait naturellement obstacle - , cette femme mettait plutôt un mâle sur son "dos" ! _(... façon de parler !)_


----------



## giuseppegg

mais il y a un problème: elle n'est pas une patiente. Elle est une doctorande; parce que le psy est aussi un prof. Elle rédige une thèse sous sa direction; donc elle ne fréquente pas son cabinet en tant que patiente, elle ne fait pas une analyse avec lui; elle recontre son directeur de thèse dans le cabinet, "après les heures de consultation". Elle n'est pas du tout une patiente, et ils commecent à se rencontrer dans le cabinet pour avoir des rencontres sexuelles (avant il y a eu les rencontres dans un cafè). Elle l'a seduit. Et maintenant elle est amoureuse, et lui vient de lui dire "je ne vais pas quitter ma femme pour une etudiante" ecc. Donc il y a ce statut ambigu de ce sujet, de ce personnage. A mon avis la défense/résistance (que je connais bien parce que je connaia bien la relation psy-patient pour des raisons on va dire... personnelles... 
... voilà... à mon avis défense / rèsistance renvoie au concepte psychanalitique evoqué par Snarkhunter, mais aussi à sa défense par rapport au propos ironiques du docteur à l'égard des jeuns, de leur fanatisme, de leur enthousiasme et romantisme fanatique... comment expliquer, d'ailleurs, cette litote (à mon avis un peu lourde) 
"pour éviter une approche moins directe du sujet"? . Merci pour toutes ces suggestions, G


----------



## snarkhunter

Cela n'en devient guère plus clair pour nous, je le crains...

On a bien quelques vagues indications dans le texte :

"... quelque [sic] (?) objection, armée des convictions de mon âge et des principes qu’on m'enseignait à la faculté"

En fait, on ne sait pas vraiment sur quels sujets ont pu porter ces affrontements "idéologiques" entre le psy et sa maîtresse. Tout ce qu'on sait de façon certaine, c'est que le psy "ironisait sur le fanatisme de la jeunesse pour battre en brèche sa défense".

... Mais laquelle ?! La défense de quoi ?


----------



## giuseppegg

On ne peut donc pas songer à une expressione figée? L'auteur(e) joue sans doute entre le sens technique du mot (le sens psychanalitique que vous avez evoqué)
et l'expression "battre en breche la défense de", qui pourrait s'appliquer à n'importe quelle relation de pouvoir entre deux sujets dont l'un est plus faible. Qu'en pensez vous?
Trésor:
_
*
Battre en brèche*.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Attaquer de manière à ouvrir une brèche; au fig., attaquer violemment et systématiquement (une personne, ses idées, etc.) :
Ses remords d'aimer étaient battus en *brèche* et détruits avec une rapidité délicieuse.

*En italien on dirait "les défenses" (le difese), c'est à dire: les pricipes, les choses dont on est certain quand on a 20 ans... *
je me trompe? G (merci, Sn.)_


----------



## Logospreference-1

Un séducteur reprochant à une femme bien plus jeune que lui sa jeunesse, alors même qu'elle est en train de s'effeuiller, moralement et, si j'ai bien compris, physiquement, ce qui ne peut que lui plaire, ne peut que provoquer, à fort juste titre, les protestations de cette femme. D'autant que ce séducteur, qui est à la fois son professeur et son psy, est lui-même rentré dans le jeu, s'il n'en est pas à l'origine. Le plus beau, c'est qu'une femme qui plaît en réalité même nue n'est jamais nue. C'est tout le jeu de l'effeuillage. En la mettant à nu crûment et en le lui faisant sentir autant qu'il peut, il nie qu'elle lui plaît : c'est le comble. Les uns diront que tout cela est typiquement féminin, et moi je dirai que c'est typiquement masculin.


----------



## giuseppegg

oui, sauf que il n'est pas son psy à proprement parler, mais il est vrai que tout cela se déroule dans le cabinet du docteur... (merci Logospreference; je trouve toutes ces suggestions très juste, pas du tout hyper-féminines; l'auteur(e) est une femme, et là tout est vu par les yeux d'une femme qui parle d'une autre femme à une troisième femme [!!!]). merci G


----------



## Nanon

Ah, il ne s'agit pas d'une patiente ! Pardon, j'ai fait fausse route.
Alors le fameux sujet qu'elle évite d'aborder est peut-être _le sujet de sa thèse_ ?


----------



## giuseppegg

génial... pourquoi pas... ou sinon: l'amour!

"Mais si vous formuliez *quelque objection, *armée des convictions de votre âge et des principes qu’on
vous enseignait à la faculté, il ironisait sur *le fanatisme de la jeunesse* pour battre en brèche votre
défense. Et vous, qui vous effeuilliez sur le divan pour éviter une approche moins directe du sujet,
en aviez conçu une certaine déception. De la déception puis cet enfant"

fanatisme dans l'apologie de ses propres sentiments à son égard? fanatisme au sens de romantisme? Elle 
s'effeuille sur le divan parce que elle se livre à cette histoire, à cette liaison, passionemment...
 mais après elle est est déçue parce que il est de plus en plus cynique.

"Vous racontez comment le docteur a pris la nouvelle (sur ses grands chevaux, avec l'air de n'y avoirpas touché), comment il s'est gaussé de la jeune Angèle ... déclarant tout net qu'il ne lâcherait pas son épouse pour
une étudiante."

Je ne sais plus; l'idée de sujet de la thèse est interessante...
mais je reviens sur le lien entre le strip-tease ("s'effeuiller")
et la suite, qui est encore un peu enigmatique pour moi:

*pour éviter une approche moins directe du sujet...* 
Merci encore Nanon G


----------



## Logospreference-1

Il est des paroles qu'une femme, eût-elle vingt ans, peut dire à  n'importe quel homme, eût-il l'âge d'être son grand-père, fût-elle la  dernière des dernières parmi les élèves, fût-il le doyen des doyens  d'universités ou des archevêques, et qui s'imposent à lui, s'il est devenu  un homme. Cet auteur, cette femme, ne cesse de montrer, à travers toutes  les questions que nous pose Giuseppe, qu'elle sait parfaitement ce  qu'elle dit, y ayant mûrement réfléchi, ses mots étant pesés.

Quand elle dit «_ pour éviter une approche moins directe du sujet _»,  elle nous décrit une femme qui elle-même savait ce qu'elle voulait, ne  s'en cachait pas, ne nous le cachait pas : la vérité de cet homme envers  elle. Elle l'empêche de se défiler, par son jeu direct sans être trop  direct - l'effeuillage -, et voilà-t-il pas comme il se doit que l'homme  fuit en rompant brutalement sa propre mise à nu. 

Et c'est bien  lui qui a suscité ce mélange des genres, qu'elle refuse, entre le  professeur, le psy et l'amant, puisque ce n'est pas elle qui l'a obligé à  séduire de la même manière d'autres « élèves », d'autres « clientes »,  d'autres « patientes ».


----------

